# 12" walker turner bandsaw



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

1930's bandsaw runs -craigslist $10 I really did not need another project but I could not resist. Needs tires- they look original. anybody have parts out there or a manual. I have not checked Vintage machinery yet.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Totally cool Art Deco bandsaw!*

You HAVE to restore this one. :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice, a steal at 10 bucks.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*steal of a deal*

How did you miss that one Warner?


WarnerConstInc. said:


> Very nice, a steal at 10 bucks.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> How did you miss that one Warner?



Put it next to that GIANT of his and it would look like a toy. I am planning to restore and use. Might rate a restore thread?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice score for $10. Worth that in metal. 
Restore it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> How did you miss that one Warner?


Long trip to the west coast.:laughing:


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

mike1950 said:


> Might rate a restore thread?


"Might"? I think not. WWT demands a restore thread.

:yes:


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm using a 16" Walker. Enter "Walker Turner Bandsaw" on ebay. Someone there is selling reprints of some WT's manuals.

Also if you need wheel bearings Accurate Bearings Company in Addison Il 60101 or Irving Tx 75060 can help. Lynne Scott has helped the guys at Vintage machinery. I got her name from one of the members there. PM if you want the phone number.

Thrust bearings are still available on ebay. Pricey but available.

Replacing the tires was/is a bear :blink:.

Good luck with it.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

That's definitely a steal. Restore it. That band saws seems to be in a good shape.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*open up the covers*

Take more photos! :yes:


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice score. The bandsaw looks great and rigid. It looks like this saw  . Can you cut metal on it too?


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Fishinbo said:


> Nice score. The bandsaw looks great and rigid. It looks like this saw  . Can you cut metal on it too?


They are almost the same but the wheel covers are different and the upper wheel mount is different. Not sure yet if mine is newer or older but close. I think it would be too fast for metal cutting-one speed.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> Take more photos! :yes:


here are a few more photos- pretty simple and straight forward. Looks like everything is original. A little damage on covers from either tires being shot or out of adjustment but it seems to be a common ailment.


----------



## strippedscrew (Oct 28, 2012)

Eastern Washington you say.
I'll be right over.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow 10 bucks. That's a deal.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

So, it is just for wood cutting. 
There's a thick saw dust build up there. Start cleaning the saw. You probably have many project plans on mind.


----------

